# New PUPPY!!



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

We got a new puppy last night! :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt033


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

What a brusier !! What's his name...? I love labs... I had a Chocolate for 15 years, The best dog I ever had. We have 3 now... Also, F.Y.I. You will have snail mail in 2-3 days.... :smt023


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> What a brusier !! What's his name...? I love labs... I had a Chocolate for 15 years, The best dog I ever had. We have 3 now... Also, F.Y.I. You will have snail mail in 2-3 days.... :smt023


His user name is either "Lew" or "NO dammit" haven't decided on the registered one yet. :mrgreen: 
I had the worlds best Chocolate Lab for 11 yrs. I miss him, hope this one turns out 1/2 as well. We've also got a Yellow Lab.
You have snail mail on the way also. :smt082 :smt082


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Hell of a good lookin pup!!!! Get him in the water chasin some duck!!!


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

With paws that big I'm sure he's clumsy as hell.  He has very pretty eyes.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Gongrats 2400. To me Labs are the best dog in the world. I just had to put my best friend down here about 6 weeks ago. I had him 10 1/2 years. He was blind in one eye and had cancer tumers in his throat and arthritis. I just couldn't let him suffer anymore.
We have a inground pool and he owned that. He loved nothing better than a tennis ball and someone to throw it in the pool. He was great with kids of all ages. Man I miss that old dog.
Enjoy the little fellow he's a keeper for sure.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

A beauty!!

Check out this page, if you want:

www.chatlabradors.com

WM


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

:faints from sudden cute attack: Congrats! May you have many, many good years with the new pup!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats! That's one good lookin' pup! \"doggy:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sure wish I could get another Lab. He's a fine looking pup for sure.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

CONGRATS,GREAT LOOKING PUP Mine's 6 years old and love labs to death as this is are 3rd one!









Jeb is his name and I could not ask for better dawg:smt082
HE HATES WATER BUT LOVES THE SNOW??????


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

*You can say a lot about a man who loves dogs, children, and his 2nd Amendment rights....nice job 2400....he's a real "pretty" one...now let go of that gun you have been molesting, and pick up the poop...:smt022 *


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey JR I can tell from the picture that you got yourself a big mooch there. Man I got to have another dog.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

Baldy,you are sooooooooooo right.He's Momma's dog,except for long walks on the farm and woods and watching the kitchen when I'm making lunch,he is her dog!:smt088 Great dog though never has a boo-boo in the house so I love him to death!J.R.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## dubdoc (Aug 10, 2006)

Gunner - 2 year old Doberman Pinscher - 115 pounds:mrgreen:

Incredibly needy, likes to Roost on the back of the Love Seat and gaze out the window.

He still thinks he's a puppy.

Godd luck with yours, its a beaut!

http://static.flickr.com/77/160844981_51eb0560e4.jpg

http://static.flickr.com/53/160844956_74b5296737_b.jpg


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Hey 2400...?*



2400 said:


>


~ How's that new pup...? New pics'


----------

